# Didn't notice this till I got my new/used unit home!!



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

Just bought a 2002 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4wd and noticed that the front tires are bigger than the rear. Shouldn't it be the other way around? Gonna use the unit for plowing my large driveway and parking area plus light to moderate work on my 1 1/2 acre homestead. Help?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope, they are suppose to be a larger size. Get it ready and push some snow with it. My buddy has the same wheeler. It will work just fine.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what are your tire size's?

and can you look up what the stock size is?

some are mismatch and set up from the factory that way.
I know the first gen Honda Rancher's had different size from front to back.

www.highlifter.com has a great site to get info about quads at.

good luck
driving around on dry pavement going from 2wd to 4wd does it due alot more pushing or pulling?

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;1128573 said:


> Nope, they are suppose to be a larger size. Get it ready and push some snow with it. My buddy has the same wheeler. It will work just fine.


ALC, any new twist for plowing this year?


----------



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sublime68charge;1128651 said:


> ALC, any new twist for plowing this year?


Not really. Haven't had the time to do much with the Grizzly. It's pretty much ready to go at any time. With the snow as deep as it was last year, I wish I had one of these.


----------

